# Cats best OKO plus Cat Litter V Worlds best cat litter



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all, 

I'd like some tips on cat litter please. 

After coming home from work my boyfriend said there was a cat smell and I'm guessing it was their wee as the tray had already been cleaned of poop. 

I scoop up the poop twice a day and after 5 days did a whole empty out and wash of the tray. 

I also want to know if the cat litter makes a difference. I started on catsan because I read some good reviews somewhere about absorbing smells.

I use febreeze air freshener also around the house. And started closing the front room door and opening the balcony and window overnight to air out the flat. 

I've also read on forums about Cats Best OKO plus and Worlds best cat litter (which my breeder recommended) 

So... can anyone give their opinions on the best type of cat litter and the best way of hiding the smells.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Definately OKO Plus!! It captures all wee & poop so its easy to scoop it all out! You can also flush it and there is no smell. I've been using it for years and have tried most other brands


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

i like OKO best but my breeder used pets at home wooden litter which i change everyday if the cats have used (they both prefere the garden) but when i tried the OKO on Tiga my raggie where his fur is wooly where he is a baby it stuck in his fur before getting Tiga i used OKO all the time i have a big bin of the stuff as i bought it online so i will try again when Tiga gets his adult coat otherwise i will be chucking £25 of the stuff away

viv xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi I use catsan, have you thought about a hooded tray? Is lil one actually weeing in the tray, sometimes when they get a lil bigger they may over shoot the tray, & a lil piddle may miss & hit your flooring.
Be carefull about spraying fabreeze/air fresheners, some cat's start to pee everywhere to mark their territory.
My friend's cat started peeing on her bed as she had changed her washing powder/conditioner, when I explained this, she changed back & all was well again. So just a lil advice there
I'm quite lucky as I have a friend who has a factory & she gives me plastic sheet's (I am a cleaning freek & Baloo was my first inside cat, so I was a bit freaked out incase the litter tray smelled), so I lay a sheet in the tray, two sheet's of news paper & then the litter, yes I know OTT but it works for me.
Baloo sometimes wee's almost on the roof of the hood, so just as well it is hooded So when he goes, all is collected in the plastic sheet knotted & binned. I am lucky to work close to home so I can keep popping in.


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

I have been using Cats Best Natures gold which is clumping and pellet form. Havent had any wee smells and very pleased with it. Usually buy it on line at zooplus. Have just ran out of that and could only get Oko Plus at [email protected] so will be trying that next. Does look like it would stick to long fur though .... mine are short haired so may be OK. 

PS - Just been looking at your album and I think your birman kitties are sooooo beautiful


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

we've been using tesco value litter but going to get some city cat at the weekend after reading good things about it


----------



## Apollo1 (May 23, 2009)

I thought Worlds best was the greatest, cats loved it.. scooped well, odour control is brilliant, lasted ages too, i used this for about 4 months but the cost was killing me.. its so expensive, so after doing some research online i.e reading reviews of other cat litter, i came across OKo plus.....now to me this blows world best out of the water......even better super odour control! also the subtle smell of pine is delightful, it scoops even better... but the best thing is its half the price! so its a total no brainer!!!! im an advocate for "cats best Oko plus":001_tt2:


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

yes i use okoplus cats best too. mostly because it is flushable and is half the price of worlds best lol

i have also found it lasts a long time - am still on my 1st sack after 6 weeks and for half of that gizzy was indoors all the time.


----------



## Khouri (Oct 20, 2008)

We use the World's Best which I think is great. Although one of the reasons we use it is that one of our cats likes to eat cat litter (don't ask me why) and the World's Best is made of corn, so won't do him any harm. It's also flushable, so all good.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I hated Catsan, thought it made it smell more. I use Yesterday's news.


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys!!

Baloo : I think I will try the hooded tray soon as it looks like they will soon outgrow the one I have at the moment. 

It doesnt help that when one goes in there the other one goes to follow to do their business at the same time. Its so funny seeing them sitting side by side doing the same thing. Lol 

I like the sound of OKO plus and once my catsan runs out I'll be going out to try a bag.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

RockySapphire said:


> I like the sound of OKO plus and once my catsan runs out I'll be going out to try a bag.


Good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I will just add my vote for Oko Plus, fabulous stuff, no smell, every economical and environmentally friendly. More importantly the cats love it. I have tried Worlds best. I though the cats would love it as its so fine, but they refused to use the tray it was in, and I ended up having to mix it to get rid of it.

Only problem with Oko Plus is that it tracks a bit. I have replaced some of my trays with these










and they are fantastic for cutting that down. You just have to hoover the little stairs


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I use chick crumbs - brilliant stuff and cheap too.


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

saikou i love the look of that litter tray!

we were going to get a hooded one but now might get the sieving tray that nicky got!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

spid said:


> I use chick crumbs - brilliant stuff and cheap too.


I am thinking of using that as I used World's Best atm and have been very happy with it, and WB is basically chick crumbs dyed yellow.


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

Saikou said:


> I will just add my vote for Oko Plus, fabulous stuff, no smell, every economical and environmentally friendly. More importantly the cats love it. I have tried Worlds best. I though the cats would love it as its so fine, but they refused to use the tray it was in, and I ended up having to mix it to get rid of it.
> 
> Only problem with Oko Plus is that it tracks a bit. I have replaced some of my trays with these
> 
> ...


Fantastic litter tray Saikou!  Where did you get it? I need fairly large trays though because my BSH boy is getting quite chunky.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I got it from horseloverz.co.uk, but I think they have put their prices up, I only paid £19 something. Its called a booda clean step, if you google that you may find it cheaper.

They are surprisingly large, as is the space for the litter, not really inconspicuous in your home, but then they are quite attractive. Its nice and deep too, good for clumping litter.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

The cheapest I found them for was £32.99

products new home - Booda Cleanstep Litter Tray


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks. They are quite expensive .... think I may have to give it a miss unless I can find somewhere cheaper


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Saikou said:


> I got it from horseloverz.co.uk, but I think they have put their prices up, I only paid £19 something. Its called a booda clean step, if you google that you may find it cheaper.
> 
> They are surprisingly large, as is the space for the litter, not really inconspicuous in your home, but then they are quite attractive. Its nice and deep too, good for clumping litter.


I't look's great, I think when my hooded one wears out this is going to be next on the list.


----------



## saffrondeen (Oct 18, 2012)

I have just tried a small bag of Oko plus to see what its like, its great stuff. No odour at all, not noisy like the catsan.
My cats pee a lot and still no smell, the wet litter clumps into jelly like balls. the small bag has done a nearly a week!
the only thing is it tracks all over my flat- constantly sweeping and hoovering.


----------



## AFKMatrix (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow nice thread revivial after 5 years lol. Anyway have you tried Worlds Best Cat litter? I tried Oko plus too but found it didn't clump anywhere as good as Worlds best and because the litter is bigger with Oko plus I noticed it a lot more when the cats tracked it!! I love Worlds Best and get around a month from one of the large bags for 2 cats. I buy 2 of the big bags at once from Zooplus so save a little there too, oh and I use topcashback so save even more money there


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oko! I can leave a layer in the bottom for weeks before changing it. Never tried flushing it though as I'm not brave enough but considering I'm taking out a lot less each time its no big deal to put a small bag in the bin.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

AFKMatrix said:


> Wow nice thread revivial after 5 years lol. Anyway have you tried Worlds Best Cat litter? I tried Oko plus too but found it didn't clump anywhere as good as Worlds best and because the litter is bigger with Oko plus I noticed it a lot more when the cats tracked it!! I love Worlds Best and get around a month from one of the large bags for 2 cats. I buy 2 of the big bags at once from Zooplus so save a little there too, oh and I use topcashback so save even more money there


oops just noticed the date of the thread! I don't notice any tracking with Oko. Zooplus was only £22 for a 40L bag of it with some free cat food thrown in this month, and I order a bag once a year due to one cat using it.


----------

